# Best place to order food online



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I just switched cuddles to NB duck and potato and she loooves it. Only we dont have a petco or anything else here. I ordered a 5lb bag online for :smheat: $23.00 :smheat: 
Is there a place that I can order from with a discount or maybe free shipping? I want to continue getting this for her but I'd like to pay a little less if possible.
My hubby asked what I paid and I said just dont ask. 

He even suggested we make a "Maltese Budget" What? Oh no!!! He has no idea what I spend on the little fluff :biggrin:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

My vet gave me a great place to order food. He said they sold it for way less than he could offer it and that was with the shipping included. Let me see if I can find where I put the sheet and I'll let you know what it is.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Did you check the store finder on the natural balance website? There is no petco near us, but we found another store off the website. 

Otherwise order a 15 lb bag. Freeze part and put the other in a resealable bin in the original bag.


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh my, that is too much! Petco has Natural Balance on sale this week. The Potato and Duck is on sale this week at Petco for $10.99. 
http://www.petco.com/product/104850/Natura...at=OnSiteSearch

I thought Charlie loved NB Potato and Duck but we are switching to Sweet Potato and Venison and now he leaves all of the Potato/Duck in his bowl. LOL


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

Tried to edit my post above but couldn't....

I see it's the shipping that is making it so outrageous in cost. Do you have a feed store near you? I was surprised that our Petsmart doesn't have Natural Balance but the Pet Club and local feeds stores carry it.


----------



## Jessey (Jan 14, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 4 2009, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719402


> Did you check the store finder on the natural balance website? There is no petco near us, but we found another store off the website.[/B]


Wow thanks so much ! I never realized that they have a store finder on their page. I was going to order it online before but I just checked & theres one not far from where I live.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, I just used the store locator and it says a local pet store here sells NB. Great idea to check there I hadnt even seen it. I called most of the pet stores but didnt think of this one because they sell fish etc.

I will also look into the feed stores if thats a bust. I must admit, I thought those were for horses and such. Maybe because I am from Texas :blush: 

Thanks for the help. I hope they carry it!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny and Emma are on Artemis and they dont' sell it anywhere near me. So I order their food from petfooddirect.com So far no complaints w/the company. If you sign up for their email they almost always have a coupon that can be used. They have a good variety of food, treats, toys, etc. and I do believe I have seen NB on there.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 4 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719679


> Benny and Emma are on Artemis and they dont' sell it anywhere near me. So I order their food from petfooddirect.com So far no complaints w/the company. If you sign up for their email they almost always have a coupon that can be used. They have a good variety of food, treats, toys, etc. and I do believe I have seen NB on there.[/B]


Wow, Tammy, that is a great site for some premium dog foods that are difficult to find. Amongst others, they carry Orijen and Stella and Chewy's!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 5 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719989


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 4 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719679





> Benny and Emma are on Artemis and they dont' sell it anywhere near me. So I order their food from petfooddirect.com So far no complaints w/the company. If you sign up for their email they almost always have a coupon that can be used. They have a good variety of food, treats, toys, etc. and I do believe I have seen NB on there.[/B]


Wow, Tammy, that is a great site for some premium dog foods that are difficult to find. Amongst others, they carry Orijen and Stella and Chewy's!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Tami....they are fast with their shipping and they have such a great variety of high quality food too! Like I said sign up for their emails b/c they ALWAYS have a coupon out at least once or twice a week. Sometimes as high as 25% off your order. Also the top right of their website you can get an instant 5% off your order if you don't have a coupon!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 4 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719679


> Benny and Emma are on Artemis and they dont' sell it anywhere near me. So I order their food from petfooddirect.com So far no complaints w/the company. If you sign up for their email they almost always have a coupon that can be used. They have a good variety of food, treats, toys, etc. and I do believe I have seen NB on there.[/B]


I ordered from them too and now I keep getting coupons. here is one for couple of more days 13% off PET3605

They are in east coast so a little far from me and takes about a week to 10 days to get the order. I had to return something and they had no problems with it. I kept telling them are you sure? I hate returning things. it was prescription diet and didn't work for Sparkey so they wanted me to return everything open or closed.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 5 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719989


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 4 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719679





> Benny and Emma are on Artemis and they dont' sell it anywhere near me. So I order their food from petfooddirect.com So far no complaints w/the company. If you sign up for their email they almost always have a coupon that can be used. They have a good variety of food, treats, toys, etc. and I do believe I have seen NB on there.[/B]


Wow, Tammy, that is a great site for some premium dog foods that are difficult to find. Amongst others, they carry Orijen and Stella and Chewy's!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Petfooddirect is awesome


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Petfooddirect sounds like a great place. I need to call this one pet store and if they dont have it then that place sounds like it would be cheaper with the coupons. Thanks for the help!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Sit and Stay is also a good site I have ordered from both companies.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

www.petfooddirect.com


----------

